# Petoskey



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a heads up, salmon are starting to run up the streams in the Petoskey area might be time to hit the piers.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Petoskey is in the NW, and the streams in the area are not to be mentioned on the forums. As far as the fishing, there's more people then fish right now, trust me.....


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> As far as the fishing, there's more people then fish right now, trust me.....


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Petoskey is in the NW, and the streams in the area are not to be mentioned on the forums. As far as the fishing, there's more people then fish right now, trust me.....


 
My error you are correct Petoskey is in the NW.....and where in heck did I mention the name of a stream in the Petoskey area? 

Plus there are more fish than fisherfolks, so don't be trying to keep them to yourselves plenty of fish and space in the great white north for all.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

nobodies trying to keep anything to themselves, right now its just a fact. Was just in the area myself the other day and it was probably 3 to 1 people over fish. Now if you really need to scratch that itch and want to head up and do some hunting/searching for them, and are aware that your chances arent the greatest right now, then by all means, fish on, thats what i did. But lots of people have to make a long trip up (like myself) and hope that people wouldnt get on here and steer them in the wrong direction. Just sayin

Now in the next few weeks things are def. going to start taking off, just isnt the case yet though. When things do start to happen, trust me, you'll hear about it


----------

